# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: magnesium dieet voor een goede conditie

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: magnesium dieet voor een goede conditie 
*
Magnesium is een mineraal dat ons lichaam broodnodig heeft om te functioneren zoals het hoort, en vooral voorkomt in groenten en fruit. Magnesium is betrokken bij maar liefst driehonderd chemische reacties die zich in ons lichaam voltrekken. Een tekort aan magnesium moet dan ook vermeden worden. Zo'n magnesiumtekort kan immers nadelige gevolgen hebben voor je gezondheid. Zijn voedingssupplementen met magnesium nuttig? Hoe weet je dat je magnesium op peil is en in welke voeding treffen we de hoogste concentraties magnesium aan?

Magnesium is vooral belangrijk voor een stevig beendergestel en gezonde tanden. Dit mineraal is ook aanwezig in je spieren en in je lever. Magnesium speelt ook een hoofdrol bij de ontspanning van je spieren, bij een gezond hartritme, bij het verteren van vetten, bij het op peil houden van het suikergehalte in je bloed en bij de regeling van je bloeddruk. 

Een gebrek aan magnesium zorgt voor vermoeidheid, spierkrampen, spijsverterings- en maagproblemen, hartkloppingen, angst, overgevoeligheid voor lawaai, stress en depressie.

*Magnesium waardeloos bij hersenbloeding*
Magnesium is mede verantwoordelijk voor het overbrengen van allerlei zenuwprikkels. Wetenschappers hoopten dat dit mineraal de gevolgen van een hersenbloeding zou kunnen verzachten. De voorbije zeven jaar onderzochten neurologen van het UMC in Utrect in totaal 1200 patiënten die het slachtoffer werden van een hersenbloeding. Naast de klassieke behandeling kreeg de helft van de patënten extra magnesium via een infuus. Na afloop van deze wetenschappelijke studie bleek geen noemenswaardig verschil in het genezingsproces van beide groepen.

*Pijnlijke maandstonden en het PMS syndroom*
Pijnlijke maandstonden, maar vooral het Pre Menstrueel Syndroom (PMS) zijn meestal het gevolg van een hormonale afwijking, en steken meestal enkele dagen voor je maandstonden de kop op. Een opgeblazen buik, spanning in je borsten en pijn in je onderbuik, prikkelbaarheid, vermoeidheid, en een depressief gevoel zijn de belangrijkste symptomen van dit PMS- syndroom.Al deze maandelijkse ongemakken kun je voorkomen door je magnesiumgehalte op peil te houden. 

Magnesium heeft ook een opvallend ontspannend effect en helpt tegen angst en stress. Dit mineraal speelt immers een belangrijke rol bij het overbrengen van zenuwprikkels en bij de ontspanning van je spieren. 
Voedingssupplementen met magnesium worden dan ook dikwijls aangeraden tegen spierkrampen. 
In combinatie met de vitamines van de.../...

B]Link bij dit artikel[/B]
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## degravin

ik al dikwijls iets gevraagd daar stop ik mee.
jan de graaf

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Wat heb je gevraagd en waarmee stop je Gravin...

----------


## monique1702

klopt het dat magnesium laxerend werkt? en ik vroeg me af of je magnesium in combinatie met calcium moet innemen?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

@monique,

Het is inderdaad aan te raden magnesium te combineren met calcium Monique!

----------

